# Ultramarines the Movie. Advanced Screening



## Jezlad

Codex Pictures have very kindly selected our forum for access to an exclusive screening of the new Ultramarines movie this weekend.

They've asked me to give away 25 (one plus a friend) tickets to watch the movie on Saturday afternoon at 1.45 in Soho, central London. 


I'm looking predominantly for active forum members who can share their thoughts on the experience with the rest of us.

If you can definitely make it shoot me a private message on the Heresy forums here

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/private.php?do=newpm&u=3

Include your name and rough location you're in. If we have more interest than tickets I'll randomize the tickets and give them out in a draw. 

This is a great opportunity for our forums and a chance to really ramp up the hype surrounding our favourite companies first foray into the movie industry!! 

Blog about it and share your views on all your favourite sites! 

Hope to see you there for bombs, bullets and BEER! afterwards...maybe. Need clearance first... 

Represent!!! 

Jez

-----------------

On a safety note I would prefer at least one adult present in each travelling 
party. Please only apply if this is the case. I will be checking!!


----------



## Flindo

wont be able to make it unfortinatly, spending the next couple months with my girlfriend.


----------



## 18827

pukka stuff mate, fingers crossed i get an invite.


----------



## Dagmire

I am in. Now to bribe a +1


----------



## 18827

Jezlad said:


> They've asked me to give away 25 (one plus a friend) tickets to watch the movie on Saturday afternoon at 1.45 in Soho, central London.





Dagmire said:


> I am in. Now to bribe a +1


dag its says you get two tickets one is for you and one for a friend.

I think i read that right.


----------



## LordWaffles

Jezlad said:


> Codex Pictures have very kindly selected our forum for access to an exclusive screening of the new Ultramarines movie this weekend.


While I think this is fantastic for the forum, those tickets are
A : Only valid in a country across the god-damned ocean
B : To see a movie that will be worse then the last air bender.


----------



## 6_roller

LordWaffles said:


> While I think this is fantastic for the forum, those tickets are
> A : Only valid in a country across the god-damned ocean
> B : To see a movie that will be worse then the last air bender.



a) Nope, it's North of the Riva...but no oceans.
b) I liked the last air bender...hmm should I be worried?


----------



## Davidicus 40k

LordWaffles said:


> While I think this is fantastic for the forum, those tickets are
> A : Only valid in a country across the god-damned ocean
> B : To see a movie that will be worse then the last air bender.


A) Yep, cool opportunity for those anywhere close to Soho, London (or who have the means to get there), though.
B) This movie won't (shouldn't) butcher the lore/name pronunciations and will have a decent plot. So no, not worse. 

If you're arguing simply graphics, well... we'll see.


----------



## Flindo

I personally think the ultramarines are egos, if you read the lore, you see that they are on the other side of the universe of every battle ever.


----------



## Androxine Vortex

Hell yeah! Looks like I'm moving to London! lol


----------



## Baron Spikey

Flindo said:


> I personally think the ultramarines are egos, if you read the lore, you see that they are on the other side of the universe of every battle ever.


Except the 2nd War for Armageddon and 13th Black Crusade (plus most of the other Black Crusades), but you can't expect them to be everywhere when they're based on the very edges of the most sparsely populated region of Imperial space where the expansion of the Tau and the inroads of the Tyranids keeps them locked in place.

Any way, on topic: gutted that's it's this weekend and not the weekend just gone when I was actually in London


----------



## Svartmetall

I'd love to go, but I'll be stuck in bloody work this weekend


----------



## ownzu

is it going to be a general cinema release??


----------



## DeathJester921

Seems cool. I would like to go, but sadly, I don't live in the UK. I live here in Texas (which is ok. Seems better then what I hear about other states. probably biased opinions is what I hear.)


----------



## GrizBe

See.. the problem is it being in London.... A) its frikken expensive to get there, then B) its frikken expensive to spend any time there.

London is never good place for a screening... Hell, even Nottingham where the GW headquarters are would be better for the vast majority of fans to get to.

Now, if it was in Manchester somewhere, i'd be there like a shot to see it for free, as i'm not intending to pay to go see it.


----------



## GrizBe

ownzu said:


> is it going to be a general cinema release??


No, its direct to DvD.


----------



## fynn

i would love to go, but A, im bloody skint, and B, rough as fuck at the mo with a rather nasty leg infection, so may end up in hospital by the weekend.
And to those that do go, have fun, and give a full report on it (and maybe some snecky phone footage........lol)


----------



## Neccies rule

well i can can go, living just south of london in sunny brighton (really really isn't at the moment) so hopefully i can get me a ticket!


----------



## Bubblematrix

fynn said:


> ...give a full report on it ...


I will be there with my HNN editor head on - so people will have little choice than to comment for the blog, failing that I will just write a review myself, though I am sure people will be more than vocal on what they think :biggrin:


----------



## Brother Emund

ohhhhh I'm getting wet already! opcorn:


----------



## Jezlad

Right then, I've selected the 25 and sent out the invites. Any questions let me know and please respond to the invites with your real name and email address.

I'm sorry if your name wasn't picked out, we had a total of 29 people applied so I had to randomise 4 out of the list. 


Also this is by invitation only, anyone else that arrives on the day will not be allowed in - there simply isn't space!

See you saturday!


----------



## ROT

Hope you guys have a good day! Do Heresy Proud. 

Also, £5er to anyone who pirates it for me.

Just kidding. :wink: :laugh:


----------



## 18827

Don't forget guys the trains are even more of a mess on the weekends, 
so here is a link to the *London underground website* so you can check for engineering work.


----------



## ROT

Half price rail-fairs on weekends around london; Should be about £12 for the day (Or 3 for 2) OR you get the equivalent price of '3 for 2' on your own, if you have a railcard (I love mine :biggrin


----------



## Brother Emund

jimmy gunn said:


> Don't forget guys the trains are even more of a mess on the weekends,
> so here is a link to the *London underground website* so you can check for engineering work.


Cheers for the heads up buddy, just found out the bastard Victoria Line is closed! Feck, I'll have to do some re-jigging. :victory:


----------



## Jezlad

Brother Emund said:


> Cheers for the heads up buddy, just found out the bastard Victoria Line is closed! Feck, I'll have to do some re-jigging. :victory:


Or Bunk a cab and let 50 frenzied wargamers geeks kick the cabbies arse when he's chasing after you


----------



## Whizzwang

WOOHOO. I'm in the 25. who else is?


----------



## Alsojames

I live in Canada (eh?) so I can't go <


----------



## shaantitus

Enjoy the movie guys. Being on this side of the planet can be a pain sometimes.


----------



## louisshli

Enjoy.... doubt Hong Kong will have a screening.... but will order my own copy at some point.


----------



## tu_shan82

Yeah I'm one of those that are geographically challenged when it comes to this sort of stuff, I swear I'll visit Warhammer World before I die though, but I just wanted to say congratulations to those who will be seeing the film and that I look froward to reading your thoughts on it.


----------



## Brother Emund

*Sorry... did I mention............... I AM IN THE 25!! WHO'S THE DADDY......* :victory::grin::biggrin::so_happy:


----------



## 18827

Brother Emund said:


> *Sorry... did I mention... I AM IN THE 25!! WHO'S THE DADDY......* :victory::grin::biggrin::so_happy:


I am.
But I won't be bringing the kids with me tomorrow.:laugh:


----------



## Jezlad

Just a quick one, a few people have informed me that their +1 will not be attending or they'll be coming alone. 

I currently have 3 spare invites so anyone who can make it alone let me know in the next 4 hours and I'll let you knoe the details.

Please let me reiterate though - anyone that hasn't been given an invite will not be able to watch the screening. There is limited room and only a handful of people running the gig. 

I told them I'm riot trained and capable of smashing at least 20 times my number in unarmed combat but they saw through my bluff...


----------



## GrizBe

Should have just told them you weigh 20st, and can sit on any unruley fanboys who geek out too much :grin:


----------



## Brother Emund

Jezlad said:


> Just a quick one, a few people have informed me that their +1 will not be attending or they'll be coming alone.
> 
> I currently have 3 spare invites so anyone who can make it alone let me know in the next 4 hours and I'll let you knoe the details.
> 
> Please let me reiterate though - anyone that hasn't been given an invite will not be able to watch the screening. There is limited room and only a handful of people running the gig.
> 
> I told them I'm riot trained and capable of smashing at least 20 times my number in unarmed combat but they saw through my bluff...


Jez.. Not sure if I told you that I was coming alone (Billy no-mates)? 
Ps... I can give you a hand with crowd control.. I have had plenty of practice!!


----------



## Unforgiven302

Someone should do video interviews (a smart phone would be plenty good enough, just hold it steady!) after the movie lets out for the HNN. You know, just like they do in Hollywood after a "real movie" premiere night.


----------



## Dagmire

I will be there with a mate.
I will be in the "i wuv hugs" t-shirt


----------



## Dusty's Corner

Hehheh, See you guys there :grin:


----------



## LazyG

I just had my +1 pull out due to illness, he is weeping about it, so despite the epically short notice i guess there will be a free space.


----------



## 6_roller

In movie. Just about to start


----------



## Davidicus 40k

6_roller said:


> In movie. Just about to start


AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!


----------



## GrizBe

So is it dreadful... or truly, eyegougingly terrible? :laugh:


----------



## Svartmetall

*posting from the soul-destroying hell that is work*

Or is it actually a fun way to spend 70-odd minutes, despite not being Avatar-budget perfect?


----------



## maddermax

6_roller said:


> In movie. Just about to start


Admittedly I am interested in how the movie turns out, but for some reason, this message reminds me of...










/Ok, movie is starting now...:laugh:
//Let's hear all the details!


----------



## GrizBe

Considering its bene nearly 3 hours since it was meant to have started... I'm guessing everyones coommited suicide in disbelief of the aweful, as I've not found any reports on it yet.


----------



## 18827

There will be a thread just for our reviews coming in the next couple of hours.

EDIT: follow the link
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=75417


----------



## LazyG

Just go home, after an interesting experience followed by a craptacular ride on London transport trying to get home. Will start writing now. If there isn't a new thread up then I will post it here and it can be moved I guess. To give you a taste though, it is neither the perfect 40K movie that fanboys will immediately orgasm over, neither is it as terrible as I am sure a lot feared. I enjoyed it, more later.


----------



## zxyogi

LazyG said:


> Just go home, after an interesting experience followed by a craptacular ride on London transport trying to get home. Will start writing now. If there isn't a new thread up then I will post it here and it can be moved I guess. To give you a taste though, it is neither the perfect 40K movie that fanboys will immediately orgasm over, neither is it as terrible as I am sure a lot feared. I enjoyed it, more later.


Disagree............I fooking well enjoyed it [few niggles but.....]was a good film...for a first time 40K movie it was good!!
Will post my feelings on the proper thread!

Oh and thanks for inviting me and my Son along Jezlad!!
k:


----------



## RIVALBLACKWELL

coolieo me likes


----------

